# TS schneiden!?



## Brathahn (25. Februar 2007)

Schon seit langer Zeit beschäftige ich damit,aber ich noch nie wirklich ein tool gefunden ,welches mich richtig begeistert hat
Ich hatte schon Projectx(sau lahm  )
VideoRedo(bis jetzt das beste hat aber nicht alle files ausgegeben(Tonspur etc.)
Cutterman und MPGschnitt(die größte schei*e der welt ^^)

könnt ihr mir vielleicht eines empfehlen was alle übertrifft


----------

